# Shocked at what I have just seen



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have just visited a friends house where he and 5 other students are living and they have a gorgeous little rabbit in this house.

I instantly was concerned that the rabbit was in a cage at what I would only say was fit for a hamster! There was poo all over the place as it obviously hadnt been cleaned out in ages!

Then to my horror I looked closer and saw that the rabbits bottom teeth had grown so long that they were touching it's nose and had crossed over each other as it had nothing to sharpen its teeth on. When I asked them if they were taking it to the vets they said "no it's teeth will just fall out and grow back". That doesn't sound right to me. Also the poor things claws were about 2 inches long. It really was a horrible sight.

I suggested strongly that they take it to the vets and even showed them a hutch on Gumtree for £10 just down the road from there house! I know for a fact that nothing will be done as I only know one out of the 6 living there. It isn't a fit environment for any animal and I'd like to know what I can do to help the poor thing. I would take it myself but I haven't got the room and couldn't afford the likely high vet bills 

Please someone give me some advice as it was in an awful state and I fear if left any longer things will get too far. Thanks.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Report it to the RSPCA? Kidnap it and take it to the vets yourself?? Sorry but more needs to be done...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I would contact the RSPCA, the bunny needs to see a vet, their teeth don't just fall out 
(I don't have much faith in the rspca but sometimes they do actually do something and unfortunately in this situation they are the only people that will be able to help )


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have reported a rabbit to the RSPCA that a tenant had let get into such a bad state that the poo all on his underside had caused his testicles to swell and then they spilt. The tenant wasnt interested in taking him to the vets. The RSPCA visited 3 times!

However if his teeth have got that bad their vet may well decide to put it to sleep. It really needs to see the vets asap, it wont be able to eat properly like that and will stave to death hopefully before the teeth start growing into its jaw. Rabbits teeth dont fall out, the front teeth are meant to meet eachother and ware down on hay, if you can see the bottom teeth up there I can only imagine that the top teeth are digging in to the lower jaw causing a lot of pain.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got Leo from a similar situation but thankfully the woman was sick of all the hassle of "looking after him" so she gave him to me. He's going to need serious work on his teeth poor thing 

Call the RSPCA they're pretty hopeless but they might do something


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG where to start, that is NOT right at all, the poor bunny needs to see a vet & have his teeth clipped, they won't fall out on their own, he could starve to death of his teeth are like that
Definitely a case for the RSPCA & possibly have a frank discussion with your friend about whoever is the owner handing the bunny over to someone who will care for him properly


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate the fact that some students give others a bad reputation. I was talking to my property manager and he said it is unbelievable how many students leave pets behind, rabbits and fish being the main ones. 

I live just my boyfriend and I now (never again will I be in shared student accommodation!) and we have 2 rabbits. They rarely spend any time in their cages other than at night, when we go out and just when they hop back in willingly and their cage is clean (clean NOT tidy... they like to run and skid in their food bowl and throw their straw around as soon as we've just done it). 

I couldn't image leaving them or forgetting about them. They are family. Although I probably treat them more like babies than I should and they have every rabbit toy and rabbit friendly cat toy from our local pet shop.

I think I've said it before but if you can neglect your rabbit, leave it behind or generally not consider it as a huge part of your family as much as people consider dogs, then you clearly haven't spent enough time with it. You get what you give with rabbits. If you give a lot of love you get a lot of love back! I must admit Minion doesn't seem to love me as much now that we have Storm, who gets all of his attention. It's quite funny, he'll let me pick him up and give him lots of kisses as long as she is not in the room. If she is he struggles and squirms as if he never usually lets me give him lots of hugs.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

You might wish to make them aware of the following - print it out if necessary.

Everyone who lives in a house with an animal is responsible for ensuring that its needs are met. Animal Welfare Act 2006. (AWA)

Failure to obtain veterinary treatment can lead to a prosecution which can result in a criminal record that will follow the people concerned around for the rest of their lives. It will have to be declared when applying for jobs and CRB checks. They will no longer be eligible for some jobs that involve children or vulnerable people. Links theory - animal neglect leads to child neglect, elder neglect and disabled neglect. It will have to be declared when applying for car insurance if asked. When travelling abroad, for instance to the US.

Failure to provide adequate living accommodation or environment for an animal is a S. 9 offence under the AWA,

Penalties are currently max: 6 months in prison. Lifetime ban on having custody, control or ownership of animals. Community service. £20,000 fine. Costs of the case to the prosecution. Confiscation of the animal.


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

If the owner is not even willing to see what is going on...they are absolutly ignorant and I bet if you tell them this is not normal (which it isnt.) and tell them they need to get there pet to the vet asap I bet they'll do it. I'd offer buying the rabbit a cheap chew toy at the very least.
It is very considerate of you to post this for a voice that cant speak


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all thanks for the replies, sorry to have not got back to you sooner!

There is some good news that they bought that hutch I told them about so the rabbit has a far nicer place to stay. I went round with a bale of hay and some large wooden sticks from pets at home. 

However, i think the poor things teeth will be so long it is past the point of being able to wear them down.

So...

I don't know the other people in the house and told them straight "I don't give a **** what you think about me but you should be aware that all of you will be punished by law if it is not taken to the vet (told them what Fenris said) and I have made you an appointment at the vets tomorrow and you are going or I will call the RSPCA and you will be charged with animal cruelty".

I think I thoroughly scared the **** out of them and my friend who lives there told me it is going to the vets today and all 6 of them are chipping in. Will post further news on the rabbits health (and sex, they don't even know it :mad2 when I know further details.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed it all goes to plan tomorrow, youve just saved its life you must be its guardian angel


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope everything will be ok as well. I hope this problem has a solution...if his teath are to long he will starve...is he eating now?


----------

